# Ogre Bulls and Ironguts command, help plz!



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I'm doubting about command, what command for bulls and for Ironguts, I think banners will help(+1 CR is appreciated since they lack CR), musician for draws and rallying, I don't think I need champions, plz help are banners and musicians worth it.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

If you've got the points, musicians are a good investment. They break ties and give +1 Ld for rallying.
Standards depend on the size of the unit. If it's a minimum size, probably not as the loss of a standard is +100 VP for the enemy and +1CR probably won't help .

All this is 7th edition. I understand the rules for command models are gonna expand/change in 8th ed, so all this may be just so much hot air. Also I'm not an ogre expert, I've just played against them a bit. But these guidelines apply to pretty much any army at the moment.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Champions are generally only important when you're losing all your front rank to attacks. Ogres generally don't, so I'd say you should have a banner and a musician, but a champion is iffy. An extra attack is nice, but it's an expensive extra attack. It also allows you to be challenge-proof, as no characters are there. If you add characters to a unit, always have a champion to accept challenges.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

take the musician if you have the points banner is a NO GO and champion maybe depending if you have a spare 20 pts


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Champions are far too expensive for the extra attack the only exception to this is in leadbelcher units as you can alocate them wounds to keep the unit going at full strength.
Battle standards in small units are just free victory point to your opponent, The only battle standard I take is in 1 unit of ironguts so that I can equip the runemaw to protect my lord.
Musicians are best used if you have the points as they can help rally but I will always try and get as many bulls/ ironguts on the table as possible rather than any extra unit buffs or equiptment.
Obviously this could all change next month with the new rules but for 7th these are the basics.


----------

